# Best seed/fert spreader for ATV



## RLH (Mar 13, 2010)

After wasting a lot of time and money on a Moultrie spreader that clogged up every 100 feet and put most of the fertilizer on back of my mower with uneven distribution, I was kinda glad when the motor stopped working after one season of trying to put fertilizer on my 5 acres of pasture.  After getting bitten, I spent a lot of time researching a dozen or so brands and found only one machine that seemed to be properly engineered to do a good job.   I bought a LESCO Commercial Truckster model; you can find it at any John Deere/LESCO garden center, or order it online.  It is designed for a mower or ATV, powered from the battery with on/off switch, plus a remote open/close lever that can be mounted where you wish.  All the moving parts are stainless steel, the bin is heavy weight HDPE, and the mounting frame is 1/4" epoxy coated steel - a real heavy duty machine; it sells for $340 (about the same price as the many brands that don't work). After running several tons of seed, lime and fertilizer through my LESCO I am so pleased I wanted to share the info with friends who might be looking for a good one.  It gives a perfect distribution in a half circle arc, has an agitator to handle everthing without clogging, a wide range of application rates and works like a charm.   Whatever you do ....do NOT buy one of the toys that throws the fertilizer in a 360 circle and then tries to compensate by using a deflector plate...you will find that you get very uneven distribution with most of the product in the middle few feet - which kills your planting and fertilizer efforts, and you get a lot of stuff that comes past the deflector and gets all over you and your ATV.  
Good Luck.


----------



## fishingtiger (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I am in the market for an atv spreader and will check this one out.


----------

